

Microsoft Pokes Fun at Google in Spoof Video: The GMailman - ajhai
http://www.pcworld.com/article/236878/microsoft_pokes_fun_at_google_in_spoof_video_the_gmailman.html

======
ColinWright
Mostly the rush was over a week ago. Here's a selection of previous
submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818407>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2819411>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820611>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821072>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821210>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821635>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2821985>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823882>

